# Best Fly Repellent for Riding



## LR2904 (6 July 2015)

Anyone got any recommendations on best fly repellent when out riding, my mare is black and attracts a lot of flies, they really bother her when out riding she is constantly shaking her head and now started stamping her feet 

Have seen an Insect Repellent collar on Hyperdrug but no idea if this would help? anyone tried them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ollie83 (7 July 2015)

Hi my friend got one of those fly collars and it was fine when out riding and did work to an extent. There was still some flies buzzing about. However when we turned horses out, next day we noticed his collar was gone! He had managed to get it off and it was nowhere to be found! lol. So worked out expensive for the one day use she got!

I recently bought neem oil and made into a spray and seems to be working great although it stinks!


----------



## FranLove (13 July 2015)

Hi There

I use either Coopers which you can only get online or Phazer - find them both really effective   I tried the NAF tags that you attach to the bridle but didn't find them very 
effective - and you are meant to take them off and re bag them - a bit time consuming.


----------

